# Will Darko play this year?



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Will Darko play this year? I want to see what he gots! 

His pre-draft work out stats were very impressive. But he just sat his *** on the bench all year and never got a chance to prove himself!


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

he will play more this upcoming season, but he is still not ready to play more than about 10 min a game


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Training camp will tell us. He had his moments last training camp that gave a lot of people hope about him. This training camp he needs to show us reasons to keep defending him. I hope he gets a chance in the olympics, I don't know if his country will give him a spot now he broke his hand though.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

I don't think he needs to show us anymore reason to defend the pick as long as Joe and the others keep insisting that he's playin well at practice then only some PT will help him out but I agree with thrilhouse I think he'll get in most games and avg about 8-12 mins a game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

With Okur gone, I think he'll definitely play more. He is now familiar with how the NBA works, the scheduling, etc. and he now has a spot on the team. He'll come off the bench, but I expect he'll surprise a few people.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> With Okur gone, I think he'll definitely play more. He is now familiar with how the NBA works, the scheduling, etc. and he now has a spot on the team. He'll come off the bench, but I expect he'll surprise a few people.


 As long as we don't sign a big for the MLE he should get memos PT, but we are already making offers.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm still iffy about these offers. It seems like a lot of the time the rumors about what Joe is doing aren't true unless he says it himself. Everyone knows Joe is beating down Rasheeds door but I wouldn't be suprised if he risked it and didn't bring in a big but maybe a PG with the MLE.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> Training camp will tell us. He had his moments last training camp that gave a lot of people hope about him. This training camp he needs to show us reasons to keep defending him.  I hope he gets a chance in the olympics, I don't know if his country will give him a spot now he broke his hand though.


Yes and Yes. This is season a good training camp will earn him some decent burn. I think he can take Memo's spot nicely, and if everything falls into place like it should, we can learn a ton about Milicic, who he is now, and who he might be,

I think he is disturbingly talented, and in a perfect environment. Check that, not so perfect, I think LB might not help develop his perimeter game as much as it he should.


In any event, a few times I sawhim I questioned his energy on the court. I hope the LB knocks his ego to nothing, because this kid is really something special.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just to wet the appetite


http://groups.google.com/groups?q=D...off&[email protected]&rnum=2


Look at those combine stats, man this kid can really do it. To think now he is bigger and stronger and possibly faster.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

No wonder he was pissed they didn't let him in the dunk comp at the allstar game. 7 foot plus with a 32.5 inch vert. He must have a 9 foot standing reach already. That's getting off the floor.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i think darko will avg 11pts 8 rebs next season and will get about 15min playing time:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I would be very happy with 15 mpg, though I wouldn't expect 11 and 8.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If he gets a average of 11 points/8 boards in a game while only playing 15 minutes then Larry Brown would be crazy for not playing him more. 

That would pace him for 22 and 16 in a 30 minute starting type role? I don't know if he's ready for that much yet.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Hopefully next year he won't look like he's never played basketball in his life when he steps onto the court.

Remember, if he doesn't turn out to be the second best player of the 03 draft, he's a failure of a pick.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It's a failure as long as he helps the team win. Nothing is a failure when your the NBA champions. Remember Darko leads in the only stat that matters of people from the 03 class and thats Championship rings.

Darko 1
Lebron 0
Carmelo 0

That's the important stat to win.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Well, I was wrong with that statement. Hakeem wasn't as good as Jordan, but it wasn't a failure of a pick because you had to go with Hakeem at the time. And Hakeem is still a hall-of-famer.

Darko has to turn out to be a great player, though, or it's a failure.


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> It's a failure as long as he helps the team win. Nothing is a failure when your the NBA champions. Remember Darko leads in the only stat that matters of people from the 03 class and thats Championship rings.
> 
> Darko 1
> ...


I just can't agree with that statement. So by your theory, Darko is already better then Charles Barkley? 

And yes, you can fail even if you are the NBA champs. Maybe they could of drafted someone better, that actually contributed to the team last year. Maybe they could of drafted someone to take away the sting from losing Okur this season. Maybe they could of shored up their backcourt depth. 

Sure winning cures all of your ills for the moment. It gave Dumars a nice break from having to defend his pick. But if 5 years from now, Anthony, Wade, Bosh, etc. are tearing the league up and Darko is still stumbling around the court like a lost little boy, it will be a failed pick.

And to comment on how many minutes he will play this season. Just look at the attempt to sign McDyess. The minutes Okur has left would be perfect for a 2nd year project player like Darko. They would be roughly anywhere from 8 to 12 minutes a game. But Detroit is so confident in Darko, they are going to offer a pretty hefty chunk of change to a player that has had two majer knee operations. 

McDyess will take Okurs minutes if signed. And if he stays healthy Darko sits on the bench again this season. The fact they are willing to gamble on an injury prone player should tell you a lot about Darko and his development.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> 
> McDyess will take Okurs minutes if signed. And if he stays healthy Darko sits on the bench again this season. The fact they are willing to gamble on an injury prone player should tell you a lot about Darko and his development.


The only thing signing McDyess tells you is that the Pistons needed another front court player because you can never have too many big guys that can play.

If anything, Darko is the reason they are ABLE to take a risk on McDyess. If he stays healthy and contributes, he's a great pick up, if he gets hurt again then you still have the #2 draft pick to "fall back on".

I honestly do not care if Darko plays a minute as long as the team keeps winning. Joe Dumars doesn't either, and that's why he signed McDyess. Why put yourself in a position to have to depend on an unproven player in a vital bench role? 

I would much rather have Darko have to beat someone out for minutes rather than just giving him the job because Okur left.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Darko is still stumbling around the court like a lost little boy


:laugh: 

That's the best description I've ever heard. 5 stars.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> "Darko is still stumbling around the court like a lost little boy"


 Darko played like Dirk Nowitzki in Europe and was very talented at shooting 3's and playing facing the basket . 

Larry Brown is trying to completely change Darko's game into a back to basket post up player. 

Interesting from Nbadraft.net below. 

"He can kill you from the perimeter but he’s never gonna be a center. It would be such a waste for such a talent to be battling against 280 pounders. No Nowitzki, no Stojakovic should ever be playing in the paint.He will never play center in the NBA because it would be a waste of his talents."


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Until we lose why should we ***** and complain about a 7 foot 19 year old? How many 7 footers did you know that crushed everyone in the league at 19? Everyone just loves to hate on Darko.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Darko isn't ready yet and the McDyess signing is a good thing (provided he's healthy) because you can never have enough big men. Just because Darko was the #2 pick doesn't mean you just give him minutes. He has to earn them just like most other players. If Darko is good enough he'll send McDyess to the bench. There is a method to Joe D.'s madness, he wouldn't have signed McDyess if he truly believed Darko was ready to contribute 11 and 8.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> "He can kill you from the perimeter but he’s never gonna be a center. It would be such a waste for such a talent to be battling against 280 pounders. No Nowitzki, no Stojakovic should ever be playing in the paint.He will never play center in the NBA because it would be a waste of his talents."


This right here is what scares me.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I may be in the minority, but to me he loks more comfortable on the block than out on the perimeter. At least on offense. That may have to do with LB trying to get him to "play the right way". He could be getting nervous because he knows LB frowns on him hanging on the perimeter.


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing signing McDyess tells you is that the Pistons needed another front court player because you can never have too many big guys that can play.
> ...


No, it tells me Darko is not even close to being ready. If he was, they wouldnt risk a 23 million dollar contract on someone that is very injury prone. And I dont mean a strained muscle or broken finger injury, I mean blown knees, twice. 

So your logic that Darko is the reason they can take a chance on him is not true. Darko is the reason they HAVE to take a chance on him. Because if Darko was even close to being ready to play minutes, the Pistons would not have just wrapped up 23 million dollars in an injury plagued player.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*You are*



> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it tells me Darko is not even close to being ready. If he was, they wouldnt risk a 23 million dollar contract on someone that is very injury prone. And I dont mean a strained muscle or broken finger injury, I mean blown knees, twice.
> ...


the lone voice of reason regarding this PROJECT.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it tells me Darko is not even close to being ready. If he was, they wouldnt risk a 23 million dollar contract on someone that is very injury prone. And I dont mean a strained muscle or broken finger injury, I mean blown knees, twice.
> ...


Darko could have won rookie of the year last year, the Pistons STILL would have had a mid level exeption to spend and they STILL would have lost Okur, which means they STILL would have needed to pick up another power forward. Dyess was the best available player we could get with the MLE, so really it doesn't matter what Darko's situation is, we would have gotten him anyway.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

You know we won the NBA championship and we have the 2nd pick in the draft sitting on the bench? Why must we argue about something so bad as that?


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Darko could have won rookie of the year last year, the Pistons STILL would have had a mid level exeption to spend and they STILL would have lost Okur, which means they STILL would have needed to pick up another power forward. Dyess was the best available player we could get with the MLE, so really it doesn't matter what Darko's situation is, we would have gotten him anyway.


That is just not true my friend. Let me show you why.

Lets use your crazy example of Darko winning ROY last year. That means Darko would have been playing instead of Okur last year, so who cares if he walks this year? We sure wouldnt need to go sign someone with inury problems because you would have Ben, Rasheed, Corlis, Campbell and Darko to play the minutes at 4 and 5. In all honesty, you could do it with 3 guys, 4 tops. You do not need five (Or 6 if we signed McDyess as you suggest). 

And it matters a ton what Darkos situation is. If he was anywhere near ready, no way we sign McDyess. If Darko could play at all we would have Ben and Rasheed starting, with Corliss, Campbell and Darko as backups at those two spots. No need for mr inury if Darko can play.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> 
> 
> That is just not true my friend. Let me show you why.
> ...


So you are saying if Darko was ready we wouldn't bother using our MLE? For that money, Dyess was the best player out there. 

Besides, unlike Ben, Rasheed, Darko and Memo, he's strictly a power forward. Which means there are still backup center minutes open. It's not even a Darko vs Dyess thing, it's a Darko vs Campbell thing.

Look at our roster:

Billups
Hamilton
Prince
Sheed
Ben
Campbell
Corliss
Darko
Delfino

Now throw in projected minimum signings:

Hunter
Paulding

That's 11 guys, still an open spot on the active roster and still a mid level exeption available.

So what do you do? You go and get the best available player in that price range to add to your depth. It doesn't matter who you have or who is playing- you want the deepest team up front you can possibly get. So you sign Dyess.

I don't even really consider this "taking a chance". Signing Alonzo Mourning to a big contract was taking a chance because the Nets expected him to start. We're talking about a depth player here, not a starter. If Darko is better than Dyess than he will play. 

To say "Darko isn't even close to being ready" because we signed McDyess is just a grossly twisted view point. After not playing all year do you really expect Joe to just hand Darko Memo's minutes without a backup plan no matter how ready he thinks he is? Of course not. Dyess is just another piece. If Darko is ready then great, he will play this year. But if he's not, then it's good to have some added depth.

Long story short- Joe Dumars current opinion of Darko's readiness had nothing to do with the McDyess signing. Even if Joe thought Darko was ready, he's not going to just throw him out there without a backup plan.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> It's a failure as long as he helps the team win. Nothing is a failure when your the NBA champions. Remember Darko leads in the only stat that matters of people from the 03 class and thats Championship rings.
> 
> Darko 1
> ...



By your logic

Jud Buechler > Carmelo and Lebron

Would you agree?


As far as the combine goes... it doesnt really show much, because its far easier to perform well in a controlled environment than it is to perform in a game time situation.

Among the surprises? Darko *appears* to be just as athletic as Carmelo. That will shock a lot of people. Ford doesn't appear to be quite as fast as he's been rumored to be. Kaman is a better athlete than people think *And Bosh? His results were pretty lackluster. *

...


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*LOL*

Darko, the 2nd coming of Larue Martin.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I may be in the minority, but to me he loks more comfortable on the block than out on the perimeter. At least on offense. That may have to do with LB trying to get him to "play the right way". He could be getting nervous because he knows LB frowns on him hanging on the perimeter.


Your not. That's how he played in Europe, he was a back to the basket players with a great outside game who relied on athelticism to punk people.

That turn around fake left hand shot that he has in the post is his own.


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> So you are saying if Darko was ready we wouldn't bother using our MLE? For that money, Dyess was the best player out there.


No, I said they would not wrap up that type of money in an injury plagued player.




> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>
> So what do you do? You go and get the best available player in that price range to add to your depth. It doesn't matter who you have or who is playing- you want the deepest team up front you can possibly get. So you sign Dyess.


Again wrong. If - as the original poster claimed - Dark was ready, you never would sign McDyess. Here is why:

Ben
Rasheed
Campbell
Corliss
Darko

That is 5 guys to play 2 spots. More then enough depth. There are only 96 minutes available at the 4 and 5 in a game. Ben and Rasheed will eat up anywhere from 70-80 minutes of that time. That leaves 16-26 minutes for the other 3 guys. A sixth guy was not needed for that position, unless of course one of those 5 is no where near ready to play (Darko).



> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>
> I don't even really consider this "taking a chance". Signing Alonzo Mourning to a big contract was taking a chance because the Nets expected him to start. We're talking about a depth player here, not a starter. If Darko is better than Dyess than he will play.
> 
> To say "Darko isn't even close to being ready" because we signed McDyess is just a grossly twisted view point. After not playing all year do you really expect Joe to just hand Darko Memo's minutes without a backup plan no matter how ready he thinks he is? Of course not. Dyess is just another piece. If Darko is ready then great, he will play this year. But if he's not, then it's good to have some added depth.
> ...


Its a HUGE risk. The man has two surgically repaired knees. Its pretty obvious he has a history and tendancy to get hurt. And I dont mean a sprain or pulled muscle hurt, I mean season ending injuries. That is the type of player you want to wrap up 4 years and 23 million dollars with? No thanks.

Your idea that Joe wouldnt just turn over the minutes to Darko without a backup plan is a bit absurd. Darko would have been the 5th man in that 2 spot rotation. He wouldnt even see 10 mins a game in that situation. 

There are a few things that can not be argued here. First being that McDyess is injury prone. Because of that history, he is more likely to blow a knee out again then another player. And now the Pistons have 23 million dollars wrapped up in him. And one last point. If we had drafted Chris Bosh last year, no way we are signing McDyess this offseason.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I understan dwhere you are tryinh to go with this one, but I think the thing that people don't take in account is that he will get the playin time, but it will be controlled, until LB thinks that it is the right time. Darko will be a great contibutor when it is his time to be.


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PistonFAN81</b>!
> I understan dwhere you are tryinh to go with this one, but I think the thing that people don't take in account is that he will get the playin time, but it will be controlled, until LB thinks that it is the right time. Darko will be a great contibutor when it is his time to be.


I never said he wont be a big time star down the road. No one in the right mind can predict that. Everyone here could tell you a half dozen guys that had all the talent in the world to make it big, but never did. And you can find guys that you never thought would make it to the NBA and have had really good careers. 

I just said he is not ready now. I also dont think he will play any type of minutes this year either. The limited minutes he did play, he looked bad. Seemed to lack hustle and looked lost. With Wallace, Wallace, Corliss, Campbell and McDyess I just dont see any minutes for Darko.


----------



## Psyko (Jul 16, 2004)

I dunno, darko might play some this year. But he should play a little bit to see if he has what it takes. Just put him in for about 10-15 minutes a game see how he does. Or just bench him. And he should stop bleeching his hair :dead:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> 
> Again wrong. If - as the original poster claimed - Dark was ready, you never would sign McDyess. Here is why:
> 
> ...


I think the goal is to NOT have to play Corliss at the 4. Now we have a pure power forward in McDyess, a pure center in Campbell, and a tweener in Darko. 

What if Darko WAS ready and Joe didn't get McDyess. What happens if Darko breaks his hand again or Elden Campbell's knees give out again- remember he was very injury prone before coming to Detroit too. Now we are looking at Corliss and Elden or Corliss and Darko taking all the back up minutes in the front court? Even if Darko was as productive off the bench as Memo was, that would still be a disaster.

And you are acting like 4 years and 23 million is some absurd contract for a bench player. It's the mid level exception. That's what it is FOR. Even if he gets hurt it's not like the contract is going to hurt us anyway. We're not going to be under the cap for a long time anyway and we'll get another MLE next year.

How about a Joe Dumars quote:



> First and foremost, understand that we’ve done extensive background (checks), medical, on his injuries over the past couple of years. This was not a fly-by-night decision. Just understand the amount of homework that we put in to make sure that Antonio was OK. He also came in here and spent a day here, spent a half day with the doctors and Arnie Kander (Pistons Strength and Conditioning Coach) has been involved from day one. Everything we’ve done in terms of a background check on him we feel extremely good about.


McDyess is here to be a contributer. His injuries allowed us to get him at a very low price compared to his talents.

My point is this isn't a panic signing that Joe made because Darko isn't ready. McDyess is a quality player and a good fit with the team that will give us solid defense AND a scoring punch off the bench. I really think the move is completely independent of the Darko situation.

Remember: Chauncey Billups, Rip Hamilton, and Elden Campbell were all injury prone players before coming to Detroit and we haven't had problems with them. I think we have McDyess at a reasonable price and he is going to surprise people and be a lot more productive than a lot of these guys who have gotten absurd contracts this summer.


----------



## Deleterious (Jun 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the goal is to NOT have to play Corliss at the 4. Now we have a pure power forward in McDyess, a pure center in Campbell, and a tweener in Darko.
> ...


I agree about Corliss at the 4. I dont want him there either. But with Delfino coming in - and probably getting minutes at the backup 3 - that doesnt leave much for Corliss. And Brown doesnt seem to like to play him there anyway. Defensively it provides problems as well. Corliss cant keep up with the quicker 3's in the league.

The contract is not huge, you are right. But it is a lot to tie up for 4 years when that guy is one play away from being a cripple. I know, that is true with every player, but McDyess has a history of knee injuries. I think you might be wrong about the MLE. If you use it this year, you cant use it the next. You have to wait a year I think.

I agree its not a panic move. I am sorry I made it sound that way, I didnt mean to. But I do think if Darko was ready, they might not make this move. 

Hey, I hope I am dead wrong on all of this. I think if McDyess can stay healthy, this is a great move. Heck, a big time steal even. He can provide a lot coming off the bench and some spot starts when needed.

I also dont want to sound like a Darko hater, because I am not. I say you cant really say a word about him until 3-4 years into the league.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Deleterious</b>!
> 
> I think you might be wrong about the MLE. If you use it this year, you cant use it the next. You have to wait a year I think.


Every team over the salary cap gets a MLE. We signed Chauncey with it 2 years ago, Elden with it last year, and McDyess with it this year.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Every team over the salary cap gets a MLE. We signed Chauncey with it 2 years ago, Elden with it last year, and McDyess with it this year.


Mike I must say I agree with you 10,000% and your one of the best posters on the site! This doesn't mean Darko isn't ready this just makes sure the Pistons are ready for whatever comes their way!


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

I hope he play i wanna see what he can do


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

If the Pistons taught us anything this year, it's that you can never have too many players. Although injury prone Dice gives us a true veteran power forward who is concerned about the team more than individual status. Something that is sorely needed by players on a championship team (ask the Lakers).


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

i think also depends if McDyess (sp?) is healthy or not


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> It's a failure as long as he helps the team win. Nothing is a failure when your the NBA champions. Remember Darko leads in the only stat that matters of people from the 03 class and thats Championship rings.
> 
> Darko 1
> ...


How is that anything to be happy about when he did absolutely nothing in the process of winning it?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> How is that anything to be happy about when he did absolutely nothing in the process of winning it?


Maybe Darko worked Ben in practice extra hard turning him into a true champion.


----------

